
How Disney pulled off the technical feats in Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway - spking
https://www.ocregister.com/2020/03/06/how-disney-pulled-off-the-technical-feats-in-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway/
======
dTal
This is a blatant submarine[0]. There is precious little discussion of any
technical feats (the most I got out of it was that they used projection
mapping in places).

[0][http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
mcphage
This article doesn’t really have much technical information, unlike what is
promised in the title, but I just wanted to hijack this thread and mention how
much I love the recent Mickey Mouse shorts that this ride is based on. They’re
like Mickey Mouse by way of Ren and Stimpy—delightfully weird and clever and
_experimental_ in a way that I never expected Disney to be with their most
valuable IP. Plus there’s a bunch that take place in other countries—and so
they’re all spoken in foreign languages, completely untranslated, trusting
that kids can follow along anyway. They’re all on Disney+, and lots of them
are on YouTube, and get a lot done in 4 minutes. (My personal favorite is
Feliz Cumpleaños)

------
z303
The video does a better job of showing what they did

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mG7tiv_Dto](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mG7tiv_Dto)

